# 4310 Lamp Indicator Codes



## Randy Woodcock (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello, I'm a new member and was looking for help... dose anyone have advise for 4310 e-shift tractor with a Lamp Code that flashes:
.-......

flash, 
long flash, 
flash, flash, flash, flash, flash, flash?

This is the second time it has happened while attempting to start the tractor nothing happens. 

After fiddling with all levers, buttons, knobs, wires and scratching head, she miraculously decided to start.

Respectfully,


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

*codes*

The manual says there should be the long flash then a sequence of flashes for the first number then a pause then the sequence for the second number and then restart with a long flash to let you know it is doing another code. Double check the flashes for me


Following the logic you have a long, 6 short and 1 short that is code 61

Manual says controller does not see relay logic after startup

It says to check k4 engine run relay, k6 fuel solenoid timer module, and k13 neutral relay

Correct fault

Clear code: push clutch to botton of travel and f-n-r switch in neutral to clear code

I would confirm the code and then check the relays to see if there is anything obviously wrong.


----------



## Randy Woodcock (Jan 22, 2009)

MFreund,

Thanks for the clarification on the code reading, I see what your saying. Both times this has happened I apparently corrected the fault with all my fiddling, via the pushing of the clutch and f-n-r with shifter,... of course unknowingly. 

I'm not sure about the k4 engine relay, k6 fuel solenoid timer module or the k13 thing, or how to analyze, or locate these relays but, I am grateful for you response. If this were to happen again, how would one evaluate and locate these relays? Also, is there a book like a Chilton's manual, or something for Dummies?

Thanks for your kind response,

Randy


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

According to the manual they are in the fuse panel, I think they will be labled as to what they are. Check the owners manual it would tell you if they are not labled at the fuse panel. K4 is 2nd down in 2nd row from the left, K6 is 4th down in 2nd row and k13 is in the right bottom row.

I would remove each from the panel one at a time and blow out panel with compressed air. Mine seems to collect tons of dust on the back. It most likely is a poor connection at the fuse panel. When you pull them out check for corrosion, dirt, etc. I suspect one will be obvious when removed. 

I use a Technical manual I bought off eBay. I would NOT pay $ for a Chilton manual. My opinion. You can order it from Deere or find it on eBay. Mine is a CD, just print the pages you want and discard when done. No greasy finger prints the next time you use it 

Let us know what you find, if anything.


----------



## Randy Woodcock (Jan 22, 2009)

Will-do, thanks for the fine input. I'll clean and inspect this area right away.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Randy, I would jump in here with some input but MFreund
has the bases covered.  :thumbsup:


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

My wife says I have a tractor addiction and need tractor rehab.

I told her that will happen when the weather gets warmer and I can get outside. Now I only do what I have to and get back in.


----------



## Randy Woodcock (Jan 22, 2009)

Right On! The heat will be upon us soon!... Oh-ya, did I forget to mention the tall grass?

Over n' out


----------

